# HTML Bilder Upload + EXIF Datenauslesen + in Datenbank speichern



## dev-c (17. Dezember 2012)

Hallo!

Ich möchte gerne einen HTML Bilder Upload erstellen.
Man sollte ein Bild auswählen können, es werden die EXIF Daten ausgelesen und diese in eine Datenbank gespeichert.
Das HTML Grundgerüst habe ich schon erstellt, die Datenbank habe ich auch schon angelegt. Jetzt stellt sich mir nur die Frage, wie muss ich den Rest machen? Mit Java oder JavaScript?

btw: Ich bin mir nicht sicher, ob ich hier im richtigen Unterforum bin.


dev-c


----------



## tombe (18. Dezember 2012)

Java eventuell, Javascript alleine reicht dafür sicher nicht. PHP als Skriptsprache und mySQL als Datenbank wäre dafür geeignet.

Stellt sich natütlich auch die Frage was hast du jetzt für eine Datenbank angelegt?


----------



## dev-c (8. Januar 2013)

Sorry das ich mich so lange nicht gemeldet habe. Erst mal danke für die Antwort.

Also wenn dann sollte alles über Java / Javascript laufen.
Ich arbeite mit Apache Wicket. Nur irgendwie komme ich damit nicht zurecht.

Als Datenbank habe ich eine mySQL Datenbank.


Edit: Bin jetzt auf JSP  umgestiegen. Bin für jeden konstruktiven Beitrag dankbar, setze mich aber jetzt mit JSP auseinander.


----------

